# How was YOUR Mothers Day?



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Mother's Day will never be the same after reading this experience from a friend on another dog list...I hope you enjoy it..I truly believe it happened. With children, all things are possible! Enjoy!

Chap Stick - love this!

We had this great 10 year old cat named Jack who just recently died. Jack was a great cat and the kids
would carry him around and sit on him and nothing ever bothered him. He used to hang out and nap all day
long on the mat in our bathroom. We have 3 kids and at the time of this story they were 4 years
old, 3 years old and 1 year old.

The middle one is Eli. Eli really loved chap stick. LOVED it. He kept
asking to use my chap stick and then losing it.

Finally one day I showed him where in the bathroom that I kept my chap
stick and explained he could use it whenever he wanted to but he needed to put it right back in the drawer after he
finished because I used it sometimes several times a day.

That year, on Mother's Day, we were having the typical rush around to try to get ready for church with everyone
crying and carrying on. My two boys are fighting over the toy in the cereal box. I'm trying to nurse my little one at the
same time I'm putting on my make-up. Everything is a mess and everyone has long forgotten that this is a wonderful day
to honor me and the amazing job that is motherhood.

We finally have the older one and the baby loaded in the car, and I am looking for Eli.. I have searched everywhere
and I finally go into the bathroom. There was Eli. He was applying my chap stick very carefully to Jack's rear
end. Eli looked right into my eyes and said "chapped..."

Now if you have a cat, you know that he is right - their little bottoms do look pretty chapped and, frankly, Jack
didn't seem to mind. And the only question to ask at that point was whether it was the FIRST time Eli had done that
to the cat's behind or the hundredth!?!

And THAT is my favorite Mother's Day moment ever, because it reminds us that no matter how hard we try to civilize
these glorious little creatures, there will always be that day when you realize... they've been using your chap stick
on the cat's butt.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Flynn - that was priceless!!! ound:


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

That is hysterical! Note to self...always monitor chapstick use.


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

I just hope I never find out how my son "chapsticked" me....


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh that was too funny.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That was hilarious!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Loved it! ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, AWESOME!! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Too cute...ound:

To answer your question, my Mother's day was unspectacular, woke up did the dishes, did the laundry, got irritated because my son failed to take out the trash the night prior, so my whole house smelled like onions when I woke up! I pretty much ended up saying to heck with it and crawling back in bed around noon to snuggle and nap with Gucci and watch House MD.

My DH did get me an iPhone and that was the highlight, I've been wanting a smart phone forEver.

Kara


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

cute story!!!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute story!

My sons cooked dinner, which was... interesting. Spaghetti, (with lots of instructions from me on how to boil the water) Italian sausage (burnt on the grill) and jarred spaghetti sauce, which for some reason they didn't think to heat up before mixing into the spaghetti. Actually, it didn't taste bad after we nuked it to heat it up to eating temperature. I guess it's hard to ruin spaghetti.ound:

But I had to give them points for trying! (they even (sort of) cleaned up the kitchen after!)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Awww, Karen, how sweet of them, for making the effort! And they will learn. And to clean up the kitchen afterward??? That earns HUGE points!! :biggrin1:

I am very self conscious about even cooking for two of my sons these days. They are much better cooks than I am, and what's more, they love to cook. The third loves to cook, but it is usually pretty basic stuff. But I am going to tell a little story on him - hope he doesn't find out. We stayed overnight at his house when we were in Mt. about a month ago. He was cooking dinner. He was making hamburgers - he has some special technique with fixing them - and they did look and smell great. But in the middle of it all (they have one of the flat top stoves), he set a large Pyrex bowl on a burner that he forgot was on. Man, it sounded like a bomb had gone off in their kitchen. And there were shards of glass everywhere. I am sure they will be finding glass for years! So never got to try those burgers - we ended up going out. But the thought was there....


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

krandall said:


> Cute story!
> 
> My sons cooked dinner, which was... interesting. Spaghetti, (with lots of instructions from me on how to boil the water) Italian sausage (burnt on the grill) and jarred spaghetti sauce, which for some reason they didn't think to heat up before mixing into the spaghetti. Actually, it didn't taste bad after we nuked it to heat it up to eating temperature. I guess it's hard to ruin spaghetti.ound:
> 
> But I had to give them points for trying! (they even (sort of) cleaned up the kitchen after!)


Aw, treasure those days!! I love the photo with all the ribbons!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Awww, Karen, how sweet of them, for making the effort! And they will learn. And to clean up the kitchen afterward??? That earns HUGE points!! :biggrin1:
> 
> I am very self conscious about even cooking for two of my sons these days. They are much better cooks than I am, and what's more, they love to cook. The third loves to cook, but it is usually pretty basic stuff. But I am going to tell a little story on him - hope he doesn't find out. We stayed overnight at his house when we were in Mt. about a month ago. He was cooking dinner. He was making hamburgers - he has some special technique with fixing them - and they did look and smell great. But in the middle of it all (they have one of the flat top stoves), he set a large Pyrex bowl on a burner that he forgot was on. Man, it sounded like a bomb had gone off in their kitchen. And there were shards of glass everywhere. I am sure they will be finding glass for years! So never got to try those burgers - we ended up going out. But the thought was there....


You will always remember that day, won't you! Memories are special. Glad no one was hurt!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Awww, Karen, how sweet of them, for making the effort! And they will learn. And to clean up the kitchen afterward??? That earns HUGE points!! :biggrin1:
> 
> I am very self conscious about even cooking for two of my sons these days. They are much better cooks than I am, and what's more, they love to cook. The third loves to cook, but it is usually pretty basic stuff. But I am going to tell a little story on him - hope he doesn't find out. We stayed overnight at his house when we were in Mt. about a month ago. He was cooking dinner. He was making hamburgers - he has some special technique with fixing them - and they did look and smell great. But in the middle of it all (they have one of the flat top stoves), he set a large Pyrex bowl on a burner that he forgot was on. Man, it sounded like a bomb had gone off in their kitchen. And there were shards of glass everywhere. I am sure they will be finding glass for years! So never got to try those burgers - we ended up going out. But the thought was there....


Well, my guys are still in the frozen pizza and stuff on the grill stage. (the sausages surprised them because (since they didn't pre-cook them) the grease caught fire and burned the meat) But you're right, I DO appreciate their effort!

Funny about your son and the pyrex. My husband still hasn't learned that glass and temperature changes don't work well. I can't tell you how many coffee pots he's broken by trying to rinse out a hot pot under cool sink water!:biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> You will always remember that day, won't you! Memories are special. Glad no one was hurt!


Only he was in the kitchen - the rest of us were in the living room, just around the corner. I am so glad the two little girls were not in there. He said it was like it was in slow motion and he can't believe he didn't get it in his eyes or something. At first, he thought a ceiling light fixture had exploded or something - glass just rained all over the place. No we won't forget THAT one!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Awww, Karen, how sweet of them, for making the effort! And they will learn. And to clean up the kitchen afterward??? That earns HUGE points!! :biggrin1:
> 
> I am very self conscious about even cooking for two of my sons these days. They are much better cooks than I am, and what's more, they love to cook. The third loves to cook, but it is usually pretty basic stuff. But I am going to tell a little story on him - hope he doesn't find out. We stayed overnight at his house when we were in Mt. about a month ago. He was cooking dinner. He was making hamburgers - he has some special technique with fixing them - and they did look and smell great. But in the middle of it all (they have one of the flat top stoves), he set a large Pyrex bowl on a burner that he forgot was on. Man, it sounded like a bomb had gone off in their kitchen. And there were shards of glass everywhere. I am sure they will be finding glass for years! So never got to try those burgers - we ended up going out. But the thought was there....


That is very scary. Like you said, luckily the kids weren't in the kitchen. There was a warning out about Pyrex awhile ago. It can explode when you take it out of the oven. The new Pyrex can do it, but not the old. Not sure of the dates differentiating the two, though.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

krandall said:


> Cute story!
> 
> My sons cooked dinner, which was... interesting. Spaghetti, (with lots of instructions from me on how to boil the water) Italian sausage (burnt on the grill) and jarred spaghetti sauce, which for some reason they didn't think to heat up before mixing into the spaghetti. Actually, it didn't taste bad after we nuked it to heat it up to eating temperature. I guess it's hard to ruin spaghetti.ound:
> 
> But I had to give them points for trying! (they even (sort of) cleaned up the kitchen after!)


Cute!! My soon to be 11 yo daughter wanted to make me eggs for breakfast. I told her I wanted scrambled. They turned out well. She wanted to make over easy for herself and the first one broke, which was not how she wanted to eat it. So we scrambled it up and gave it to Lizzie. I wound up making her eggs for her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Cute!! My soon to be 11 yo daughter wanted to make me eggs for breakfast. I told her I wanted scrambled. They turned out well. She wanted to make over easy for herself and the first one broke, which was not how she wanted to eat it. So we scrambled it up and gave it to Lizzie. I wound up making her eggs for her!


Cute! I'm sure Lizzie didn't mind, and for almost eleven, I think your daughter did great!


----------

